
Show HN: A user interface for Postgres EXPLAIN that also gives tips - michristofides
https://www.pgmustard.com/
======
michristofides
We are inspired by [https://explain.depesz.com/](https://explain.depesz.com/)
and [https://tatiyants.com/pev/](https://tatiyants.com/pev/) and would be very
interested in how people think pgMustard compares. Thanks!

~~~
andreareina
Well I was just about to post a link to the tatiyants page ;)

Sign-up is a huge barrier to people trying it out, especially given that there
are high-quality alternatives without that roadblock. For me personally the
loginwall is enough for me to not use it.

~~~
bradknowles
Yup, login is a no-go for me, especially since they want to tie to a Google
login. That's an absolutely no-go.

But I do appreciate them telling me about the competition, so that I can use
them.

------
djeezi
Looks great!

